# Estar por hacer algo



## oculi

Hola a todos,

tengo entendido que la perífrasis estar por + infinitivo significa que uno se está planteanado algo / que le apetece hacer algo y está considerando si hacerlo o no.

Ahora bien, me pregunto si podríamos parafrasear la oración: "Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos" de la siguiente manera:

Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.

o quizá suene mejor:

Íbamos a llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.

¿Cuál de las dos oraciones sería más fiel a la original y por qué?

Gracias de antemano, saludos


----------



## alz782

Las dos frases me parecen normales en un lenguaje hablado. "Estábamos por llamarte" me parece más propio de un lenguaje hablado e "Íbamos a llamarte" más correcto en un párrafo escrito. Pero el problema, para mí, es que ninguna de las dos expresa _las ganas de llamar_ de la frase original.


----------



## Bevj

What exactly do you want to say in English?


----------



## oculi

alz782 said:


> Las dos frases me parecen normales en un lenguaje hablado. "Estábamos por llamarte" me parece más propio de un lenguaje hablado e "Íbamos a llamarte" más correcto en un párrafo escrito. Pero el problema, para mí, es que ninguna de las dos expresa _las ganas de llamar_ de la frase original.



entonces parece que sigo sin entender la perífrasis estar por hacer algo, pensaba que indica que a uno le apetece hacer algo y lo está considerando. ¿Podrías aclarármela?


----------



## oculi

Bevj said:


> What exactly do you want to say in English?



in English nothing  I´m just wondering if these two sentences are equivalent in Spanish (más o menos):

Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos. 
Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.


----------



## gengo

oculi said:


> Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos
> 
> Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.
> 
> Íbamos a llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.



Se nota que eres polaco, y puede que no domines el inglés, pero como bien dice alz782, la frase original significa "We felt like calling you...," mientras que las dos otras significan "We were about to call you" y "We were going to call you" (casi iguales de significado), así que no son equivalentes la primera y las otras.

EDIT:  I hadn't seen your post #5.


----------



## oculi

gengo said:


> Se nota que eres polaco, y puede que no domines el inglés, pero como bien dice alz782, la frase original significa "We felt like calling you...," mientras que las dos otras significan "We were about to call you" y "We were going to call you" (casi iguales de significado), así que no son equivalentes la primera y las otras.
> 
> EDIT:  I hadn't seen your post #5.



okay, muchas gracias
por cierto, ¿por qué se nota tanto que soy polaca?


----------



## gengo

oculi said:


> por cierto, ¿por qué se nota tanto que soy polaca?



Porque te estaba dando traducciones de las tres oraciones en inglés, y no sabía (mientras estaba escribiendo mi primer mensaje) qué tan bien lo entiendes.  Estaba tratando se estar consciente de tus habilidades.  Sólo eso.  Hay mucha gente aquí en este foro, de varias partes del mundo, y no todos pueden hablar inglés muy bien.


----------



## oculi

gengo said:


> Porque te estaba dando traducciones de las tres oraciones en inglés, y no sabía (mientras estaba escribiendo mi primer mensaje) qué tan bien lo entiendes.  Estaba tratando se estar consciente de tus habilidades.  Sólo eso.  Hay mucha gente aquí en este foro, de varias partes del mundo, y no todos pueden hablar inglés muy bien.



vale, te perdono 

volviendo al tema, dices que "Estábamos por llamarte" equivale a "We were about to call you". Yo también creía que la perífrasis equivalía a "estar a punto de", pero me topé con esta información:

"Estar por" seguido de un infinitivo : intención personal, ser favorable a, tener ganas de

_Estoy por marcharme." http://matice.insa-lyon.fr/lapagina/index.php?id_page=2111&lang=2_
y de ahí mi duda


----------



## ZSThomp

Es que "estar por" significa "ser favorable, tener ganas de" etc...  Y "estar para" era "estar a punto de."  Lo que ha pasado es que los significados se mezclaron y hoy en dia es muy comun oir decir "estar por" con el significado de "estar a punto de."  Está muy extendido este ultimo uso.

Z


----------



## Irma2011

oculi said:


> "Estar por" seguido de un infinitivo : intención personal, ser favorable a, tener ganas de





ZSThomp said:


> Lo que ha pasado es que los significados se mezclaron y hoy en dia es muy comun oir decir "estar por" con el significado de "estar a punto de."  Está muy extendido este ultimo uso.


Yo creo que, al menos en España, no se confunden tanto las dos expresiones.Cuando alguien quiere decir que le están *entrando ganas* de hacer alguna cosa, siempre usa '_estar por_', no '_estar para'_. Al revés no sé, quizá se puede encontrar '_estar por_' en lugar de '_estar para_'. Si estoy en una fiesta y alguien se pasa el tiempo gastándome bromas pesadas, yo, entonces, puedo decir: _"*Estoy por irme*, de verdad, no aguanto esto más". _En cambio, si me ofrecen algo más de beber, pero yo ya estoy a punto de irme, diré: _"No, gracias, ya estoy *para irme*".
Otro ejemplo con 'estar por':
"No sé qué tal estará María después de conocer la noticia. *Estoy por* llamarla" _(No sé si al final la llamaré, pero me inclino al sí, soy favorable a llamarla)
Así es como yo uso estas perífrasis, pero puede haber otras opiniones.


----------



## oculi

Irma2011 said:


> Yo creo que, al menos en España, no se confunden tanto las dos expresiones.Cuando alguien quiere decir que le están *entrando ganas* de hacer alguna cosa, siempre usa '_estar por_', no '_estar para'_. Al revés no sé, quizá se puede encontrar '_estar por_' en lugar de '_estar para_'. Si estoy en una fiesta y alguien se pasa el tiempo gastándome bromas pesadas, yo, entonces, puedo decir: _"*Estoy por irme*, de verdad, no aguanto esto más". _En cambio, si me ofrecen algo más de beber, pero yo ya estoy a punto de irme, diré: _"No, gracias, ya estoy *para irme*"._
> Así es como yo uso estas perífrasis, pero puede haber otras opiniones.



Me resultó muy últil tu respuesta, Irma. Pero dime por favor si la expresión "estar por" se usa solamente para expresar que a uno "le ENTRAN ganas de hacer alguna cosa" o si tambián puede usarse para expresar que "tiene ganas de hacer algo". ¿Tú qué piensas sobre las dos frases que puse al principio?

Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos. 
Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.

¿Expresan otra idea o más o menos lo mismo?


----------



## Irma2011

oculi said:


> Pero dime por favor si la expresión "estar por" se usa solamente para expresar que a uno "le ENTRAN ganas de hacer alguna cosa" o si tambián puede usarse para expresar que "tiene ganas de hacer algo". ¿Tú qué piensas sobre las dos frases que puse al principio?
> 
> Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.
> Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.
> 
> ¿Expresan otra idea o más o menos lo mismo?


Antes de intentar contestarte, te digo que, al parecer, en América Latina el uso de estas perífrasis es el contrario. A lo mejor es a lo que se refería ZSThomp cuando dijo que muchas veces se confundían.

Ahora, a ver si consigo aclararme.
“_Estábamos por llamarte_” y “_Teníamos ganas de llamarte_” se diferencian en que en la primera hay una intención de llamar, y en la segunda, no. ‘_Tener ganas’_ es sólo un estado (estar deseoso de), pero no implica que estés considerando hacer nada.
Ahora bien, las frases completas, con una segunda parte idéntica (_‘pero al final no nos decidimos’), _acerca mucho los significados, los hace prácticamente iguales (en este caso en particular). A mí me gusta más _’estábamos por’_, no diría _‘tenía ganas de llamarte’_ si quiero decir ‘_estaba por llamarte’. _

La preposición ‘_por’_ significa aquí lo mismo que en la expresión ‘_estoy por la dieta vegetariana’ =’ soy partidaria/estoy a favor de la dieta vegetariana’_
Con un infinitivo puede tener exactamente este significado (‘_están por reducir el gasto público’ = ‘están a favor de reducir el gasto público’ (‘de la reducción del…..’_). o el de ‘plantearse, considerar, etc.:  ‘estoy por (a favor de) irme de vacaciones. Si finalmente me decido, lo haré.

Me enrollé mucho, ¿no? Espero no haberte liado.


----------



## ukimix

*Tener ganas de hacer algo* es una cosa y *estar por hacer algo* es otra completamente diferente. Una prueba es ésta: es posible que uno esté por hacer algo que no quiere hacer. Un ejemplo:

_Cuando me dijeron que debía viajar supe de inmediato que de hacerlo sería contra mi voluntad. Incluso cuando *estaba por *abordar el avión, el sentimiento de que no quería hacerlo era muy fuerte. Y ahora que regreso, y me ha ido muy mal, me digo: "cuánta razón tenía yo"_

Estar por hacer algo significa simplemente disponerse, aprestarse a hacerlo. No hay contenido alguno en esa expresión que indique que se tienen o no ganas de hacer lo que se está por hacer, sino solo sobre el hecho de que te alistas para hacerlo. OJO, no son lo mismo, y tampoco tienen significados semejantes o cercanos.


----------



## Irma2011

ukimix said:


> Estar por hacer algo significa simplemente disponerse, aprestarse a hacerlo. No hay contenido alguno en esa expresión que indique que se tienen o no ganas de hacer lo que se está por hacer, sino solo sobre el hecho de que te alistas para hacerlo. OJO, no son lo mismo, y tampoco tienen significados semejantes o cercanos.


Por tu ejemplo y alguna información que tengo, me parece, ukimix, que en América usais '_estar por'_ donde en España utilizamos '_estar para_' y por eso suscribo todo lo que dices.


----------



## Irma2011

Irma2011 said:


> Ahora bien, las frases completas, con una segunda parte idéntica (_‘pero al final no nos decidimos’), _acerca mucho los significados, los hace prácticamente iguales (en este caso en particular). A mí me gusta más _’estábamos por’_, no diría _‘tenía ganas de llamarte’_ si quiero decir ‘_estaba por llamarte’_


Un detalle más para comprender por qué creo que tu frase '_teníamos ganas de llamarte, pero al final no nos decidimos', _significa prácticamente lo mismo que_ 'estábamos por llamarte, pero al final no nos decidimos' _es que la segunda parte (_'al final no nos decidimos')_ apunta a un sobreentendido '_y estábamos por hacerlo': _
'_Teníamos ganas de llamarte, y estábamos por hacerlo, pero al final no nos decidimos'._
Te repito que otras personas pueden no estar de acuerdo con estas interpretaciones.


----------



## ukimix

Es la acepción 22 del DRAE, aunque también la 21 le puede ser útil a oculi:



> *estar.*
> 
> (Del lat. _stare_).
> *21.* intr. No haberse ejecutado aún, o haberse dejado de ejecutar algo. _Estar POR escribir, POR sazonar._
> 
> *22.* intr. Dicho de una persona: Hallarse casi determinada a hacer algo. _Estoy POR irme a pasear._ _Estoy POR romperle la cabeza._


----------



## aleCcowaN

oculi said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> tengo entendido que la perífrasis estar por + infinitivo significa que uno se está planteanado algo / que le apetece hacer algo y está considerando si hacerlo o no.



En esa perífrasis la acción es inminente. Me parece que el uso figurado de la expresión te ha confundido exactamente de la misma manera que confunde a muchos hablantes nativos:

Uso concreto:

¡Huyan! ¡El polvorín está por estallar!

Uso figurado:

¡Estoy por mandarlos a todos a la ****! (significado: "me estoy conteniendo de ... y mi paciencia se acaba")

Estaba por llamarte (significado: mentira; eventualmente iba a llamarte)

Es tan común ese uso insincero que hasta hay una forma de decir "no, esta vez es en serio": "¡justo estaba por llamarte!". Sin embargo ya el "justo" también forma parte de la mentirijilla así que las frases se hacen más complejas "¡Telepatía! Justo estaba por llamarte".



oculi said:


> Ahora bien, me pregunto si podríamos parafrasear la oración: "Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos" de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.
> 
> o quizá suene mejor:
> 
> Íbamos a llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos.
> 
> ¿Cuál de las dos oraciones sería más fiel a la original y por qué?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, saludos



Ninguna de las dos. El problema es que las ganas no se tradujeron en acciones y "estábamos por llamarte" es la antesala de una acción e "íbamos a llamarte" requiere de algo que interfiera en su realización y que no puede ser "al final no nos decidimos".

Yo simplemente no diría ninguna de las tres, a menos que te hayas propuesto herir al destinatario.


----------



## ukimix

Irma2011 said:


> Por tu ejemplo y alguna información que tengo, me parece, ukimix, que en América usais '_estar por'_ donde en España utilizamos '_estar para_' y por eso suscribo todo lo que dices.


Sí, puede haber diferencias regionales. Aunque en mi variedad sería más preciso definir *estar por hacer algo* como la condición de estar determinado a hacerlo pero no haberlo realizado aún aunque se esté alistando uno para hacerlo. Aunque implica la intensión de hacer algo, se refiere más al tiempo previo a la realización de un acto que alguien ha decidido realizar.


----------



## oculi

Irma2011 said:


> Por tu ejemplo y alguna información que tengo, me parece, ukimix, que en América usais '_estar por'_ donde en España utilizamos '_estar para_' y por eso suscribo todo lo que dices.



Me ha dado la misma impresión al leer vuestros comentarios hoy. Y luego, cuando estaba ya casi convencida de que lo había pillado, han aparecido nuevos comentarios y nuevas dudas  De todos modos, ¡muchas gracias por vuestra gran aportación! 



ukimix said:


> Es la acepción 22 del DRAE, aunque también la 21 le puede ser útil a oculi:



En cuanto a la acepción 21, se refiere más bien a objetos, ¿no?: por ej. la casa está por barrer (todavía la tenemos sin barrer).
Por su parte, la acepción 22 (desde el punto de vista de un extranjero) parece unir los dos significados que mencionáis (estoy por romperle la cabeza = me entran ganas de romperle la cabeza y estoy a punto de hacerlo [no lo aguanto más, me está sacando de quicio].



aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Estoy por mandarlos a todos a la ****! (significado: "me estoy conteniendo de ... y mi paciencia se acaba")



El ejemplo que proporciona aleCcowaN es muy similar y no sé si estáis de acuerdo conmigo pero a mí me parece que igualmente une estos dos significados.



Irma2011 said:


> Un detalle más para comprender por qué creo que tu frase '_teníamos ganas de llamarte, pero al final no nos decidimos', _significa prácticamente lo mismo que_ 'estábamos por llamarte, pero al final no nos decidimos' _es que la segunda parte (_'al final no nos decidimos')_ apunta a un sobreentendido '_y estábamos por hacerlo': _
> '_Teníamos ganas de llamarte, y estábamos por hacerlo, pero al final no nos decidimos'._
> Te repito que otras personas pueden no estar de acuerdo con estas interpretaciones.



Creo que mi duda se debe a que en mi lengua materna por medio del uso de la expresión que suele equivaler a "tener ganas de" es posible expresar también la intención de hacer algo. Cuando leí la frase: "Teníamos ganas de llamarte, pero al final no nos decidimos" enseguida deduje: teníamos ganas de llamarte y estábamos a punto de hacerlo, pero no lo hicimos (por razones desconocidas). 



aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Huyan! ¡El polvorín está por estallar!



Estoy pensando en este ejemplo y me pregunto si sería correcto decir "El polvorín está para estallar", ¿qué opináis?


----------



## Irma2011

oculi said:


> Estoy pensando en este ejemplo y me pregunto si sería correcto decir "El polvorín está para estallar", ¿qué opináis?


Sería lo correcto, por lo menos en mi variante de español.


----------



## oculi

Irma2011 said:


> Sería lo correcto, por lo menos en mi variante de español.



Gracias, Irma


----------



## jilar

Hola, ante todo, tu español es muy bueno, siendo polaca, por lo que he leído.
Yo te puedo decir lo que significa para mi cada expresión, y espero que así puedas ver el diferente matiz. Quizá para otras personas, y de otras regiones sobre todo, sea algo diferente:

Estar por + VERBO = Estar valorando si hacer esto o lo otro, la acción del verbo en cuestión. Es una valoración, ponderación o análisis. La solución a esa valoración puede ser una cosa o lo opuesto.
Ejemplo:
-Estoy por beberme un vaso de licor, pero el médico me lo prohibió, así que me contengo. Beberé un zumo.
En este caso lo más normal es entender que a esa persona le apetece o tiene ganas de tomar licor. Quiere o desea. Luego, valora si tomarlo o no finalmente.

-Estoy por beberme un vaso de leche, ya que noto el estómago vacío y sé que es lo mejor para irme a dormir. Pero es que la leche no me gusta.
En este caso, la leche no le gusta, por lo tanto no puede decir que le apetezca, ni la quiera, ni tenga ganas. No la quiere ni la desea sino que valora si tomarla o no, sabiendo que es buena para irse a dormir. Finalmente puede tomarla o no, según la valoración final que haga. A lo mejor, en el último momento se da cuenta que tiene queso, y toma un trozo de queso en lugar de un vaso de leche, porque al menos, el queso sí le gusta o no le disgusta tanto como la leche.

Y, finalmente, "tener ganas de algo" siempre es que te apetece, quieres o deseas hacer ese algo. Ahí aún no estás valorando o ponderando nada, simplemente tienes un deseo, un apetito, ganas de ... La ponderación o valoración viene después. Cuando pases a decidir si ese deseo te conviene o no.
Ej:
Tengo ganas de acabar este mensaje, porque ya llevo un buen escrito y creo que está bien explicado.
(eso de ahí es mi deseo, lo que me apetece, ahora paso a analizar si hacer eso o no)
¿Llegará con todo lo dicho? ¿tendré que seguir aportando alguna explicación más?
Y aquí me decidiría en hacer una cosa o la otra. Acabar o seguir explicando el asunto.

¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Sigo o vas entendiendo el matiz entre una y otra?


----------



## oculi

Hola, Jilar

Creo que tu explicación me ha dejado clara la diferencia entre ambas expresiones, muchísimas gracias  Por lo que veo, en España seguís diferenciándolas, mientras que en otros países de habla hispana estar por muchas veces sustituye a estar para.

Querría hacerte solo una pregunta más: ¿usamos estar por + inf. únicamente cuando estamos valorando si hacer la acción del verbo en cuestión poco después de enunciarlo o podemos referirnos a un futuro más lejano?, por ejemplo:

Estoy por hacer un viaje a España este mes, los billetes están muy baratos (=estoy considerando si hacer un viaje a España este mes).

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

oculi said:


> ¿usamos estar por + inf. únicamente cuando estamos valorando si hacer la acción del verbo en cuestión poco después de enunciarlo o podemos referirnos a un futuro más lejano?, por ejemplo:
> 
> Estoy por hacer un viaje a España este mes, los billetes están muy baratos (=estoy considerando si hacer un viaje a España este mes).


Por si Jilar no está a mano en este momento, me tomo la libertad de contestarte yo. '_Estar por_' se puede referir a cualquier tiempo futuro, dentro de los límites lógicos de toda planificación personal, claro. Creo que no le has preguntado si veía una clara diferencia entre _"Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos"_ y _"Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos". _Puede que considere incorrecta la primera y que no sobreentienda lo que yo he sobreentendido.

Hola, Jilar.
Me gustaría conocer tu opinión sobre este caso. Gracias, paisano.


----------



## jilar

Esa relación con el tiempo, yo, repito, yo, la transmito con otra frase, y creo que en España es lo más común:
Estar a punto de + VERBO. Cuando esa acción es inminente. Y siempre se hará, ya has tomado la decisión, o no tienes que decidir nada, simplemente la acción la vas a hacer, sí o sí, y concretamente es inminente, poco tiempo falta para ello.
Estoy a punto de coger el tren. (El tren, en breve, va a salir, y yo lo cogeré ... no estoy valorando si cogerlo o no, ya estoy en la estación para cogerlo, sí o sí)

Estar por + VERBO. Para mí es independiente de cuánto tardes en realizar la acción. Simplemente piensa que "estar por" puedes sustituirlo por:
Estar pensando/valorando/estimando si + VERBO

Estoy por irme de vacaciones a Escocia el próximo año. (queda  mucho tiempo para eso, no es inminente, pero yo PIENSO/VALORO tal acción ahora mismo)
Estoy por acercarme a casa de mi novia (Tras haber tomado la decisión, por ejemplo tras cinco minutos, y decidir ir al final, salgo de mi piso y voy a su casa)


----------



## oculi

Me encantan vuestras explicaciones 



Irma2011 said:


> Creo que no le has preguntado si veía una clara diferencia entre _"Teníamos ganas de llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos"_ y _"Estábamos por llamarte pero al final no nos decidimos"._



No se lo he preguntado porque había puesto un ejemplo que me ha dado a entender que a veces sí que se sobreentiende que a uno le entran ganas o que tiene ganas de hacer algo:



jilar said:


> -Estoy por beberme un vaso de licor, pero el médico me lo prohibió, así que me contengo. Beberé un zumo.
> En este caso lo más normal es entender que a esa persona le apetece o tiene ganas de tomar licor. Quiere o desea. Luego, valora si tomarlo o no finalmente.



Me da la impresión de que vuestras opiniones coinciden en esta cuestión.

Otra vez muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## ZSThomp

> Sí, puede haber diferencias regionales. Aunque en mi variedad sería más preciso definir *estar por hacer algo* como la condición de estar determinado a hacerlo pero no haberlo realizado aún aunque se esté alistando uno para hacerlo. Aunque implica la intensión de hacer algo, se refiere más al tiempo previo a la realización de un acto que alguien ha decidido realizar.



Es lo que decia yo..en Mexico el mayor uso de "estar por" es para decir "ya iba a empezar a hacer algo."  Por ejemplo cuando un amigo pasa por tu casa y te ve saliendo de la casa,  le dices "Ya estaba por ir a la tienda."

Z


----------

